
The 3.5% rule: a threshold of success for non-violent protest - fanf2
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190513-it-only-takes-35-of-people-to-change-the-world
======
frankbreetz
This makes me think of a solution to climate change. I.E. if 3.5% of the world
population starts living their life in a deliberately sustainable manner, we
reach a tipping point and the rest of the world will be more accepting of
legislation and changes to their lifestyle. I know within my circle of
acquaintances we are at 3.5%, but maybe around 2%, but growing. I do make an
attempt, but I could do more to live sustainably. Articles like this make a
strong argument for joining the cause.

